# How old are you?



## artreuo (Dec 28, 2008)

I was just wondering. It seems like a community filled with adults. I'm only 15, and I was wondering if I'm one of the only members here that young.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 28, 2008)

No worries. You're in good company!
Not that I'd be your "company" agewise, but I know of many teenagers as young as you are here on TPF.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 28, 2008)

Turned 23yo today..lol

I remember thinking the same thing when I was starting off on forums back in the days.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh. Happy Birthday then, Alex!


----------



## artreuo (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy birthday man. 

I've been on forums since I was 10, but mostly on either skateboard forums, or graphic design forums, which were all just filled with immature teenagers. It's weird, yet nice, to be a young guest on a forum with an actual maturity and intelligence level.


----------



## matt-l (Dec 28, 2008)

16 on this end.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 28, 2008)

12


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm 29. It's a difficult age and I've been practicing it for nearly 7 years, but I'm sure I'll get it right eventually.


----------



## skieur (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been taking pictures since before all of you were born.


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 28, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> I'm 29. It's a difficult age and I've been practicing it for nearly 7 years, but I'm sure I'll get it right eventually.



lol


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 28, 2008)

Ach, Skieur, you're only 12 1/2 years older than me, pah, that's almost NOTHING :greenpbl:


----------



## skieur (Dec 28, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Ach, Skieur, you're only 12 1/2 years older than me, pah, that's almost NOTHING :greenpbl:


 
You're too smart, too. 

skieur


----------



## sarallyn (Dec 28, 2008)

seventeen


----------



## DefenseEngineer (Dec 28, 2008)

28 base 11

This is how I will never reach 30.  I will just keep changing the base counting system for my age.


----------



## thereforeiamx (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm 19.5 years old. and i feel REALLY old.


----------



## Joves (Dec 28, 2008)

skieur said:


> I have been taking pictures since before all of you were born.


 You and me both. Well at least most of the people on here.


Chiller said:


> 12


 You are a very large 12 year old and, it looks like it has been a hard 12 years.


----------



## DefenseEngineer (Dec 28, 2008)

ArizonaSun said:


> thats depressing you moved from Hawaii to maryland


Ever lived there?  I got sick of being called a Haole.  Racist SOBs.  Got passed for promotions twice when each time they gave it to an under-qualified "local."  After that, I found a much better job elsewhere.

Back on topic.  I'm also 26 base 12 years old.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 28, 2008)

At 33 I feel a bit old around here


----------



## Joves (Dec 28, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> At 33 I feel a bit old around here


 Your a youngster.


----------



## Crazydad (Dec 28, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> At 33 I feel a bit old around here


 
Nah, you have a long way to be old. I'll be 42 in a week and I don't feel that old (usually....). Of course, some would say I quit maturing somewhere around 12-14....


----------



## Chiller (Dec 28, 2008)

Joves said:


> You and me both. Well at least most of the people on here.
> 
> You are a very large 12 year old and, it looks like it has been a hard 12 years.


 
I got to a certain age, and started over. :lmao::lmao::lmao:You can do that when your this age.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 28, 2008)

My birthstone fossilized.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 28, 2008)

As someone in another forum says, I'm more than halfway to dead.

Holy mother of.....  I'm going to be 37 in a couple of months.  What happens to the time?  I have an 8 yr old daughter who thinks she's 15.

I still feel like I'm in my 20's, except when I have to get out of bed in the morning, or I'm on the floor playing with the kids and I have to get up,


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Dec 28, 2008)

Matt, you're 16? Chiller, you're 12? Really? Wow, congratulations; I would never have guessed.

I'm um, 19 ...plus 6.


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 28, 2008)

Geez, I didn't feel old until I read this thread.  My grandkids are older than some of your kids.
Now I feel really old.


----------



## Double H (Dec 28, 2008)

38 is creeping up quickly for me. My two little boys keep me spry, though. I think, for me, it's the whole thing about the '40-year-old' and being over-the-hill and all. I definitely cannot hang like I used to at 20-something. It doesn't seem all that long ago my pop celebrated his 40th, now he is 60god love the old ma(e)n.


----------



## matt-l (Dec 28, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Matt, you're 16? Chiller, you're 12?



I am actually 16...Chiller on the the other i think he's just a bit older...then you


----------



## ryan7783 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm 25 but my wife will tell you I'm 18 the way I'm always chasing her around the house pinching her ass


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 28, 2008)

T-to-the-M-to-the-I there, sir.


----------



## Jaszek (Dec 28, 2008)

17 for just over a week


----------



## artreuo (Dec 28, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> T-to-the-M-to-the-I there, sir.



I'm glad to see we think alike.


----------



## samquine (Dec 28, 2008)

I feel like a baby. Im Fourteen.


----------



## artreuo (Dec 28, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> T-to-the-M-to-the-I there, sir.



I'm glad to see we think alike.


----------



## samal (Dec 28, 2008)

hm, I am 38, with 2 kids and a wife, but I do ride a sport bike on street and track, and love watching cartoons with my son, so mentally - I am just about to hit puberty!


----------



## ryan7783 (Dec 28, 2008)

artreuo said:


> I'm glad to see we think alike.



you'll appreciate the humor when you grow up


----------



## icassell (Dec 28, 2008)

Now I really feel old -- In February, I'll hit the speed limit (55) ....

Ian


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2008)

27


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 28, 2008)

Just turned 59 on Dec 21st.

Been into photography (to some degree or another) for 40 years.

We hear stuff like people in their 50's being "middle aged", but heck, who lives to be 100?  50's and up is old, middle age is 34-45...lol

Guess I am an old fart, but it sure beats the alternative.

Come on up, ain't so bad up here....


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 28, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> Just turned 59 on Dec 21st.
> 
> Been into photography (to some degree or another) for 40 years.
> 
> ...



Have you beat by three months!

Not bad, you're right! I feel as young at heart as I want and that keeps me from aging too much.


----------



## amby (Dec 28, 2008)

m 16 years old


----------



## dwol (Dec 29, 2008)

> kundalini: My birthstone fossilized.


 
hahaha, great! 22 here!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Dec 29, 2008)

15 year-old, there are really old people in this forum!


----------



## hankejp (Dec 29, 2008)

34 here.  Time really does start to fly the older you get.  Damn, it's almost january already.


----------



## skieur (Dec 29, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> At 33 I feel a bit old around here


 
I did video and television production for 33 years.

skieur


----------



## lids369 (Dec 29, 2008)

im almost 15


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2008)

> .....there are really old people in this forum!


 There are some really young people in this forum!


----------



## icassell (Dec 29, 2008)

kundalini said:


> There are some really young people in this forum!



...hobbles across the forum page going to get his porridge ...


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2008)

thereforeiamx said:


> i'm 19.5 years old. and i feel REALLY old.



weird, i turned 19.5 only 10 days ago


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 30, 2008)

25 and single.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 30, 2008)

4


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 30, 2008)

Chiller said:


> 12


:lmao::lmao: :hug::Oh that made my day!



thereforeiamx said:


> i'm 19.5 years old. and i feel REALLY old.


Yeah no.. you aren't old yet.


ryan7783 said:


> I'm 25 but my wife will tell you I'm 18 the way I'm always chasing her around the house pinching her ass


Hahaha  I think every guy does that! Mine sure does!!:lmao:


Al-Wazeer said:


> 15 year-old, there are really old people in this forum!


You watch your mouth there sonny-jim!


icassell said:


> ...hobbles across the forum page going to get his porridge ...



Oooh you poor guy! Do you need me to find your dentures!?:lmao:


BTW I am 27.


----------



## icassell (Dec 30, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oooh you poor guy! Do you need me to find your dentures!?:lmao:




Found 'em, TYVM.


----------



## Joves (Dec 30, 2008)

icassell said:


> Found 'em, TYVM.


 I bet they were sitting in a glass of water on the bedstand.


----------



## icassell (Dec 30, 2008)

Joves said:


> I bet they were sitting in a glass of water on the bedstand.



Water? Nah ... Vodka


----------



## Invisible_Ink (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll be 21 next month


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm 18, and my wife is 16. We've told our kids that for the last 35 years.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 1, 2009)

That's 18 plus the genesis of dirt.


----------



## anubis404 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm almost 16. Woop-dee-doo


----------



## m33kr0b (Jan 2, 2009)

25  :waiting:


----------



## xXxRangerxXx (Jan 2, 2009)

17


----------



## K_Pugh (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah I guess I fit somewhere in the middle.

27, single, no kids, woot! 

I try to remember to forget.


----------



## Samanax (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm 51 (only 4 more years till Senior Discounts...woo hoo!)


----------



## 4x4crew (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm 34 with a wife and 1 kid so far.


----------



## Phranquey (Jan 2, 2009)

4x4crew said:


> I'm 34 with a wife and 1 kid so far.


 
So far???  I'm 39 with a wife and 1 kid....and that's IT!!!!:lmao:


----------



## PictureofAphoto (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm 15 as well...


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 2, 2009)

icassell said:


> Found 'em, TYVM.



:lmao::lmao:How on Earth did you find them?! I thought I hid them good!!


----------



## Kondro86 (Jan 2, 2009)

22 years young.


----------



## icassell (Jan 3, 2009)

Big Bully said:


> :lmao::lmao:How on Earth did you find them?! I thought I hid them good!!



I looked in the glass next to yours :lmao:


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 3, 2009)

I am so old I remember milk, bread & ice delivered to your door by horse drawn wagons.  Service stations that were, mail delivered twice a day & walking more than a mile to a two room school with a bell tower in all weather.


----------



## F1addict (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm 17
about 3 weeks away from my last semester of high school. THANK GOD! 
Then on to college...kinda. Actually community college for 2 years so I can save $30,000


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 8, 2009)

icassell said:


> I looked in the glass next to yours :lmao:



:lmao: How did you find mine!!:raisedbrow: I lost them months ago. Gumming food has become tiring!


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so old, I can remember when Atari released their Pong video game, and it was fun...the greatest thing since sliced bread...and we liked it (I'm doing Dana Carvey as the grumpy old guy on SNL).  Now you young whippersnappers have your Nintendo Wii and PlayStation3 and skateboards and texting, and you think life is just dandy, a freakin bed of roses.  

Okay, so Im only 40...heh heh....


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 8, 2009)

19.. haha.


----------



## GennyD (Jan 8, 2009)

25.


----------



## Canadia© (Jan 9, 2009)

Im turning 19 Jan 21st!


----------



## icassell (Jan 9, 2009)

Big Bully said:


> :lmao: How did you find mine!!:raisedbrow: I lost them months ago. Gumming food has become tiring!




... shares his oatmeal with you ...


----------



## Fraggo (Jan 9, 2009)

25 end of this month (jan 31st)


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 9, 2009)

24, married, two canines.. and still in school yeehaw


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll be 43 in 20 days...married, 4 kids ages 22 (with a baby on the way), age 20 (with a baby 6 months old), 14 and a 9 month old. How's that for living life to the fullest!  Thank god I only act and feel like in my 20's so I can keep up with them all!  (I'll hide my cane in the closet for now-unless I need to use it on one of the kids when they get out of line)


----------



## anubis404 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm 15 too.


----------



## Artograph (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, I'm old enough to be your mother....now let's leave it at that...shall we, Hmmm...??


----------



## alarionov (Jan 31, 2009)

OH wow talk about a sensitive subject I am gettin ready to hit the big  30 next month


----------



## ndredsox (Jan 31, 2009)

32 here....or is it 33?  I forget things easy now.  Wait, what was the question?


----------



## beni_hung (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm 24.


----------



## Joves (Feb 1, 2009)

Alot of youngsters here. Just stay off my lawn you rotten kids!


----------



## iflynething (Feb 1, 2009)

I turned 20 Jan 16th. I haven't been 20 for that long, then. Photography captivated me about 4 years ago.

~Michael~


----------



## Michaelaw (Feb 2, 2009)

You're all just gonna have to cut me in half and count the rings


----------



## photograph-er (Feb 3, 2009)

i'm 15 too!


----------



## Mike A. (Feb 3, 2009)

Get to my age..........54 in 3 months!


----------



## icassell (Feb 4, 2009)

Mike A. said:


> Get to my age..........54 in 3 months!




You be a youngin'

55 this month :lmao:


----------



## AlexMeijer (Feb 16, 2009)

24


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 16, 2009)

You are all young.  I'm 37 and since no one male in my family has made it past 45, I only have 8 years to go which makes me about 70-75 in all your ages.


----------



## mathogre (Feb 21, 2009)

51.  Married almost 25 years, one kid (10 y.o.) and one guinea pig (3 y.o.).  Enjoying life.  :sillysmi:


----------



## Rogan (Feb 22, 2009)

17

not far off 18!
canttttttt wait


----------



## ATXshots (Feb 22, 2009)

24


----------



## t4ct1c4lr3m1x (Feb 22, 2009)

18.


----------



## M.A.R (Feb 22, 2009)

21 :mrgreen:


----------



## sarallyn (Feb 22, 2009)

18 in a week.


----------



## irish23 (Mar 6, 2009)

....20


----------



## azfishfool (Mar 6, 2009)

21


----------



## Minissa (Mar 12, 2009)

I am 24!


----------



## teneighty23 (Apr 1, 2009)

23!


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 1, 2009)

25 years old.


----------



## nrois02 (Apr 1, 2009)

21


----------



## boogschd (Apr 2, 2009)

20 (21 on teh 22nd of 072009  )


----------



## CW Jones (Apr 2, 2009)

19.... Will be 20 in a couple months tho!


----------



## juljoh70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I just turned the big 3-0...  Enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## timethief (Apr 2, 2009)

Forever 27


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, it seems the majority of people on here are under 45 .... and I felt old before ------- I'll be 53 in July.


----------



## usayit (Apr 2, 2009)

I just turned 34 yesterday....


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I turn 49 in May of this year. That means that next year I will be eligible for an AARP membership card! Isn't that great! :roll:


----------



## LordNikon (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm 38, married with 3 kids!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> Wow, it seems the majority of people on here are under 45 .... and I felt old before ------- I'll be 53 in July.



I don't feel so old now :mrgreen:  I won't be 53 till October...


----------



## Plankton (Apr 3, 2009)

16, I feel so young, good thing I guess


----------



## NYPhotographer (Apr 3, 2009)

18


----------



## Rmac (Apr 3, 2009)

48 I think, at this age who keeps track.


----------



## let_it_be_a_photo (Apr 3, 2009)

16


----------



## chantal7 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am 19 - don't feel so young - you're off to a great start!


----------



## Atlas77 (Apr 6, 2009)

No worries, im 14 going on 15 this summer. I feel so young on here. And im on other many forums too. such as biking sites and skateboarding sites. My freinds also nagging me about how photography is for old people all the time.

I think you should conduct a poll on this, it would be quite interesting.


----------



## donovanbrock (Apr 6, 2009)

26.5, but feel like i am 40...


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm new around here. Reading this thread makes me understand a lot more about this forum. I'm coming up on 56, been shooting seriously since '69.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 6, 2009)

Marc Kurth said:


> I'm new around here. Reading this thread makes me understand a lot more about this forum. I'm coming up on 56, been shooting seriously since '69.


 

I don't fit in with the current inhabitants either.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 6, 2009)

kundalini said:


> I don't fit in with the current inhabitants either.


 
Still say we should ask for an over 30 gallery. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ottor (Apr 6, 2009)

62 yr old X-Special Forces, 75th Ranger Regiment LRRP (YouTube or Google "LRRP"..) ready to retire in August... Been around - hope to be around a lot more... Found a hobby that'll keep me busy.. and broke.

I got weeds in my yard older than some of you .....


----------



## Wild Sage (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm 16, but I turn 17 this month.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 7, 2009)

I used to know, but I forgot.


----------

